# problems with lexapro



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I seemed to do fine with up to 7 1/2 mg but my doctor wanted me to get to 10mg (OCD). Since then, I've felt very revved up at night and paradoxically depressed after I take it. I take it at night. I'm wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience. I seemed to do alot better on 5-7 1/2mg so I think I'll go back to that. I've gotten to the point where I have to take Xanax everynight with the 10mg just to go to sleep and even then it takes forever to fall asleep. Then, I feel drugged in the a.m. from the xanax.


----------



## Zanne (Nov 22, 2004)

Hmmm, sorry not the same experience. I started out at 10 mg Lexapro 2 years ago, bumped up to 20mg and then to 30 mg last May. I take 10 in the morning and 20 mg before bed. I had the opposite problem in that I was taking all of it in the morning and it was causing me to fall asleep in the afternoon. I also take a low dose of Wellbutrin XL 150 mg in the morning and Zelnorm 6 mg twice a day.If you feel that the current dose is helping your depression, then I would talk to my doc about sticking with it. Everyone's metabolism is different. There are many anti-depressants out on the market. Often you have to try a few to find out which is the right one for you and at what dose and time of day to take.Unfortunately it is not an exact science.As my good friend says "that is why they call it practicing medicine"Hang in there, I no it is not easy.Zanne


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i take 10mg and never had any problems. there was no way my dose would be increased.....im fine with 10mg.i think the first 2 wks of taking it are pretty bad for everyone. i got so sick and went right off food. could u try and stick it out for 2 wks?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I went back to 7 1/2 mg and I think I'll stay on that. I've always been very sensitive to all antidepressants and this is the only one I've ever tolerated. I noticed I started doing something last August when i started taking the lexapro which I haven't done in 25 years. I started picking my nails and I can't quit! I've always had naturally beautiful nails and now they look awful. I can only attribute this to lexapro since I started doing it within a week of starting it. Weird-huh?


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Taking 10mg of it and think it's pretty good for anxiety! Good luck


----------



## ANDREA37 (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi all. I was taking 10mg for 2 years and just got bumped up to 20mg. I honestly don't think I noticed a difference. I don't think I have any side effects, except it has messed with my short term memory. I have to make lists to remember stuff now. It's bad. Anyone else?Andrea


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

I've had my dose upped to 20mg today as I have been suffering with anxiety and panic attacks.The doctor said it might take a few weeks for me to notice a difference. When I first started taking it 2 yrs ago it took 5-6 weeks to kick in but it made so much difference. I had no anxiety and could go out and not worry. It was brilliant.Hope that it will turn things around for me this time.Andrea --- how are you getting on with your doubled dose? did you get any side effcts? I had a bit of diahoea today but then again, I had that last night with a panic attack.


----------



## ANDREA37 (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi. I have not had any side effects from the 20mgs of Lexapro. However, I have been having major problems lately. I had VERY painful D two days ago and it looked like I had a miscarriage into the toilet...blood city. I had a sigmoidoscopy yesterday (very unpleasant) and the doc said that he saw "a little" inlamation so we are waiting for the biopsy results. I am hanging on by a thin thread so thank God for the Lexapro. I know I have Crohn's and I need a diagnosis already. It's been 4 years. If the biopsies come back normal I'm done.Good Luck with the Lexapro! I really hope your symptoms improve! Take care.Andrea


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

thanks for your reply. how long did it take to notice the difference between the 2 doses?xoxo


----------



## ANDREA37 (Jul 21, 2002)

To be truthful I never did really notice the difference. The transition was very subtle.Andrea


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

I hope I notice the difference because 10mg wasn't helping any more!


----------



## 17867 (Jun 20, 2005)

I was given an RX for Lexapro back in December and I took one and was up all night, felt like I could jump out of my skin. Got no rest so never took another. Then the dr. gave me the lowest dose of Paxil which helps me deal with my busy life but doesn't help with the D. I take around 17 to 21 Immodiams per week. Now I'm supposed to go in a study for Lotronex. Have to go off Immodiam for 2 weeks and call in every day to the study. Then if they think I'm a good candidate then I go into the study. They will give me the RX but it could be a placebo so you don't know. I'm having second thoughts about doing it because I'll never be able to get to work for 2 weeks without daily accidents on the drive and then if I get the placebo I'll be in worse shape then ever! Feeling hopeless!


----------

